# Wayfair



## charmingt (Jul 10, 2020)

What is going on there? Is there human trafficking being covered up? I was reading about it on twitter.


----------



## yamilee21 (Jul 10, 2020)

Just the latest QAnon conspiracy theory. QAnon *imagines* that they are trying to save the world’s child sex trafficking victims, but since they can’t actually find them, they just make up stories instead, and add connections to anyone who isn’t allied with their beloved orange leader. I am shocked at how easily this QAnon stuff crosses over into the mainstream regularly; none of it makes any sense.


----------



## charmingt (Jul 10, 2020)

Thanks.  This is bizarre!


----------



## awhyley (Jul 13, 2020)

Link?  Didn't this ever come out as an actual report?


----------



## yamilee21 (Jul 13, 2020)

NY Post article

Twitter “debunking” thread


----------



## Ganjababy (Jul 13, 2020)

It’s interesting this came up because I was wondering how the hell they are making money. 70% of the stuff I order from them arrives broken. Or it’s the wrong item. They always tell me to keep it and they send another one.


These items ranged from 100-800 dollars. One was a bathroom vanity. They sent it to me by mistake and I told them and they said to hold onto it fir 2 weeks then donate to charity or keep it. They eventually sent the right item.

Recently I bought something for 280 and it had a crack at the Bottom. Sent them a pic and they replaced it. Told me to keep the original. Unfortunately they sent the replacement  to my old address and the new buyers stole it. They denied it had arrived. So I told wayfair and they sent another item to the correct address. These are just 2 examples there are many more and  it’s been happening for nearly 4 years.

I fix the broken stuff and use them or give them to friends and family.


----------



## dancinstallion (Jul 13, 2020)

yamilee21 said:


> NY Post article
> Twitter “debunking” thread



I dont know. There are too many people involved in human trafficking. I dont trust anyone. And he is a little too invested in debunking this conspiracy. If calling out wayfair about overly expensive cabinets can bring attention to human trafficking then I am all for it.


----------



## vevster (Jul 13, 2020)

I was reading about this too.  Crazy---- TommyG on twitter seems to know something....


----------



## Kanky (Jul 13, 2020)

Ganjababy said:


> It’s interesting this came up because I was wondering how the hell they are making money. 70% of the stuff I order from them arrives broken. Or it’s the wrong item. They always tell me to keep it and they send another one.
> 
> 
> These items ranged from 100-800 dollars. One was a bathroom vanity. They sent it to me by mistake and I told them and they said to hold onto it fir 2 weeks then donate to charity or keep it. They eventually sent the right item.
> ...



Seriously?  They make money because the stuff is made by workers who are a half step above slaves using  cheap materials and then sold at a markup. Letting you keep their raggedy broken junk is cheaper than having you ship it back for them to throw it away. It breaks during shipping because it is made from plywood, mdf (which is basically thick paper) and cheap veneers.


----------



## Kanky (Jul 13, 2020)

This is like pizzagate all over again and I am really disappointed that people are still this gullible. Next someone in Joe Biden's campaign will be behind it all and we must vote for Trump or a third party to save the children.


----------



## yamilee21 (Jul 13, 2020)

If black people are going to fall for QAnon nonsense, then Candace Owens, Sheriff David Clarke, Diamond & Silk, Stacey Dash, and all the rest might as well get their black cards back, along with places of honor at the cookout.


----------



## Lute (Jul 13, 2020)

It's very easy to alter text on a web page "live" and take a screenshot of it if you know where to go.  Refresh the page and the change is gone.


----------



## Ganjababy (Jul 13, 2020)

Not all their furniture suppliers are cheap. They have some decent furniture brands. But I don’t buy  furniture from them lol.

I buy other stuff that I cannot get in Canada from wayfair. I usually compare their prices online before buying as I know they can be overpriced for the quality you are getting. The stuff I buy are usually damaged because of poor packaging.



Kanky said:


> Seriously?  They make money because the stuff is made by workers who are a half step above slaves using  cheap materials and then sold at a markup. Letting you keep their raggedy broken junk is cheaper than having you ship it back for them to throw it away. It breaks during shipping because it is made from plywood, mdf (which is basically thick paper) and cheap veneers.


----------



## Ganjababy (Jul 13, 2020)

The only people who are falling for this is some of Trumps supporters.


----------



## Tibbar (Jul 21, 2020)

Man I wish I could figure out a way to make some money off of all of the dummies out here using the internets....


----------

